# Wie man mit Juwelenschleifen Gold verdient und noch nen paar Fragen



## м@πGф (9. August 2008)

Hi Leute. Ich wollte einen neuen Beruf anfangen - Juwelenschleifen.

Nun meine Frage. Ich raide nicht viel und wollte fragen ob viele Rezepte auch in Raids droppen.

Nunja. Ich habe kein Bergbau, aber ich finde es ist mit 375 nicht mehr so wichtig.

Wie soll ich das machen ? Einfach Steinchen im AH kaufen -> Schleifen -> rReinstellen -> Gold verdienen

Oder:

Erz im AH kaufen -> Sondieren -> Das Steinchen schleifen -> Ins AH stellen  ?

 Ja klar, ich weiß. Für Jewelenschleifen braucht man BB. Aber ab 375 finde ich's nicht mehr nötig...

Und stimmt es, dass nur Alchis Himmelsfeuerdiamanten herstellen können = oO


----------



## Lillyan (9. August 2008)

Also, es gibt recht viele Rezepte bei Rüstmeistern und bei der zerschmetterten Sonne. Genaueres müßtest du dir aber selbst raussuchen, Buffed hat das extra sooo schön aufgelistet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe Erze gekauft, aber da muss man ein wenig Glück haben und die Preise gut im Auge behalten. Ich habe immer nur eingekauft, wenn die Preise ziemlich weit unten waren, dann sondiert und geschliffen und dann wenn die Preise für die Steine recht hoch waren verkauft.

Ja, Erdsturm- und Himmelsfeuerdiamanten werden von Alchemisten hergestellt.


----------



## STL (10. August 2008)

also ich würde auf alle fälle bb behalten!! Was du an gold sparst mit bb ist unglaublich viel.. Nehmen wir an, du kaufst die erze im ah.. Ein stack adamantit um die 20g (auf meinem server) und sondierst das.. Das du nen blauen gem ist nicht garantiert! Mit pech sondierst du für 100g u kriegst 1 blauen, der (preise von meinem server) nur 30g wert ist, geschliffen nicht mehr als 45.. Das ist n riesen verlust! Gems kaufen, schleifen und wieder ins ah bietet a) zu kleine gewinnspanne (15-20g max.) und b) ist nicht garantiert, dass wer deine gems kauft. Ich fliege jeden abend 2x über nagrand und sammel alles, was ich finde (ja, mit der 60%-Gurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und sondier das.. Da habe ich zwar auch keine garantie auf nen blauen, aber ich hab keine 5g für die 5 erze ausgegeben, die ich dafür sondieren musste.. Okay, 5g sind lächerlich, aber die summieren sich kräftig, wenn man kein luck hat beim sondieren..
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: behalt bergbau und farm selber. Das ist effizienter! 
Rezepte gibts beim rüstmeister deines vertrauens jeder bc-fraktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ruf-grinden ftw..


----------



## Mysticus_Myria (10. August 2008)

Also ich mach so viel gold mir stein im ah kaufen, schleifen, verkaufen das ich mich immer wieder aufs neue wundere, kommt natürlich auf die preise bei dir aufm server an, bei mir verdiene ich eben pro stein 15-35g, und ich verkaufe täglich so 15-20. also wenn du genug vorlagen schon hast. Auf die Frage mit den vorlagen, die dropchance für die blauen vorlagen ist in instanzen bischen erhöht, aber die spätgeren rezepte bekommste du ja sowieso seit 2.4 auf der insel. die blauen muster musst du dir eben langsam zusammen kaufen, oder schauen, das du wen in der gilde hast, der gerne farmt, und dir die vorlagen billig verkauft, so wars bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Goldverdienen
MfG Mysticus


----------



## Warchas (13. August 2008)

Ich bin auf meinem Main-Char Alchimist und Juwelier. Allerdings ist es (natürlich je nach Realm) schwer mit Juwelier Gold zu machen, da

1. Muss ich die Steine kaufen oder Adamantiterz kaufen und sonderien
2. Bringen die Blauen Steinchen bei uns grade genauso viel, dass man seine Ausgaben wieder drin hat.

Vorteil jedoch ist klar: Ich kann meine Metasteine aus dem Abfall vom Sondieren selber transmutieren. Wenn man dann noch ein bisschen das Urzeugs vorfarmt (im AH kaufen geht bei uns mal garnicht), kann man ohne die Farmzeit zu berücksichtigen schon mal gut 200-300g dank einer Transmutation und ein mal Schleifen machen.
Dazu kommt das Brillante Glas, wo ab und zu auch gerne mal ein Epic-Steinchen droppt.

Ergo: Mit Glück kannst du bis zu 500g am Tag machen nur durch Metasteinchen und Epicsteinchen Glück. Im "schlechtesten Falle" fahr ich mit Alchimie und Juwelenschleifen 200g am im Plus.


----------



## Petrol85 (14. August 2008)

Ich kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen, die Kombination Alchi+Juwe lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.

Erstens hast du natürlich, wie schon gesagt wurde, den Vorteil deine Metas selber transen zu können. Zweitens bist du zum Geldverdienen nicht auf Farmeinsatz angewiesen, d.h. dass du deutlich weniger Zeit benötigst, um dein Gold zu machen. Dabei ist ein wenig Handelsgeschick und Erfahrung im Umgang mit dem AH natürlich viel essentieller als bei den reinen Farmberufen, da deine Gewinnspanne den täglichen Marktfluktuationen unterliegt.

Der zweite Vorteil ist natürlich, dass du die kombinierten Vorteile zweier Verarbeitungsberufe hast. In diesem Falle wären das 1. BoP Gems und 2. der Alchimistenstein und die Alchitränke. Das ist jetzt natürlich nicht ganz so krass wie die Schneierei-BoP-Sachen und so, aber immerhin.


----------



## STL (14. August 2008)

allerdings bist du damit extrem abhängig vom markt.. sobald die preise für rohstoffe rauf gehen, die für die fertigen produkte gleich bleiben, hast du n problem.. klar, bei 2x verarbeiten entfällt das farmen, aber du machst nicht unbedingt gewinn!


----------



## Warchas (14. August 2008)

Da hast du recht... Eben weil man vorallem mit dieser Kobination stark vom Markt abhängig ist (wollte ich ja auch mit meinen beiden "Erschwernispunkten" beschreiben), ist es sinnvoll, andere Möglichkeiten auszuschöpfen. 

Eine schöne Möglichkeit ist meiner Meinung nach, sich selbst mit einem Twink zu versorgen. Allerdings bin ich auch der Ansicht, dass es sich nicht lohnt Kräuterkunde und Bergbau auf einem Character zu haben. Es ist einfach zu anstregend (für mich) zwischen Kräutersuche und Mineraliensuche hin und her zu schalten. Ich bin da etwas faul. Ein noch zu levelnder Twink von mir hat zum Beispiel Bergbau als einen Beruf und Verzauberkunst. Das wiederum hat den Vorteil, dass ich immer wenn ich ein Erzvorkommen sehe, dieses Abbaue und die gewonnenen Erze, Steine usw an meinen Main schicke. Dieser bastelt daraus den ein oder anderen Gegenstand und hat die Möglichkeit den ein oder anderen Edelstein im AH zu verkaufen. Aus den überschüssigen Mats stell ich grüne und/oder blaue Ringe her, die ich mit meinem Vz dann disse. So hab ich aus allen vier Berufen einen Vorteil.


----------



## Norbert2501 (15. August 2008)

Hallo Leute. Die Kernfrage des TE's wurde jedoch nicht beantwortet, was dieses Thema für mich interessant macht.
Ich bin selber Juwe und habe überhaupt keine zeit und Lust mich irgendwelchen Raids anzuschliessen. Die Frage ist, ob man auch ohne 10er oder 25 Raids an die tollen Rezepte herankommt, oder ob es sich generell nicht lohnt einen Beruf zu erlernen.


----------



## Snorry (15. August 2008)

also massig blaue und epische rezepte bekommt man bei der fraktion "offensive der zerschmetterten sonne"

man muss zwar ruf farmen durch dailies,aber das gibt täglich gutes gold und ist schnell erledigt


----------



## STL (15. August 2008)

und sonst bei jeder outlandfraktion.. ruf grinden ohne ende ist da angesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## м@πGф (15. August 2008)

Okay. Alchi wäre toll, wenn ich nicht Vz dafür aufgeben müsste. Und als Arenaspieler (Mage) sind die +12 Spelldmg einfach zu wichtig.

Oder wie wäre das so: Ich verzaubere meine Ringe und verlerne dann VZ. BEahlt ich dann die enchants?


----------



## STL (16. August 2008)

Denke ja, aber das ist dumm.. Weil wenn jetz dann WotLK kommt und du neue dolle Ringe kriegst kannst du die ned VZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 U dann fluchste ^^ Also bleib VZ.. einer der besten Berufe ever meine i.. Hat Pala bei mir uch und das macht lecker gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isilrond (25. August 2008)

Du solltest schon über eine nicht geringe Summe verfügen - bei mir zB - ich hab meine Leute an der hand die mir ungeschliffene Steine verkaufen - auch ma in Mengen bis zu 2000g. Die freuen sich und ich hab am Ende der Woche daraus 6000g gemacht.


----------



## joshivince (27. Oktober 2008)

&#1084;@&#960;G&#1092; schrieb:


> (...)Oder wie wäre das so: Ich verzaubere meine Ringe und verlerne dann VZ. BEahlt ich dann die enchants?



Da kann ich helfen: Ja du behälst die verzauberungen auf den Ringen. Aber sobald ein besserer Ring dropt ist spätestens da ja dann klar was passiert =)

Grüße


----------



## smurfirized (27. Oktober 2008)

ich hab mit meinem Juwi auch kein Bergbau mehr, ich hab alle Rezepte von der Insel und schleife die epischen Rohlinge die ich im AH kaufe. die rohlinge kosten auf alexcrusher knapp die hälfte von den geschliffenen. mit den blauen steinen kann man kaum noch gold machen bei uns.

greetz


----------



## joshivince (28. Oktober 2008)

smurfirized schrieb:


> ich hab mit meinem Juwi auch kein Bergbau mehr, ich hab alle Rezepte von der Insel und schleife die epischen Rohlinge die ich im AH kaufe. die rohlinge kosten auf alexcrusher knapp die hälfte von den geschliffenen. mit den blauen steinen kann man kaum noch gold machen bei uns.
> 
> greetz




Ich habe mir gestern auch für 1000g Rohlinge gekauft und diese gewinnbringend ins AH gestellt. Heute Abend nach der Arbeit stellt sich heraus wieviel Gewinn ich gemacht habe.

Ich möchte eins zum BB-Verlernen dazusagen: Ich würde es auch verlernen wollen und einen Zweitberuf anfangen, aber gerade mit WotLk und neuen Erzen ist das sicher nicht die beste Idee. Evtl. ein halbes Jahr nach WotLK, wenn die preise nimemr so hoch für die neuen Erze sind.

Grüße


----------

